# Winston hearing



## Flash (Dec 3, 2014)

Is it finished? 
 If not any idea how long it'll go? 
Have they set a time table for a ruling? Thanks


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2014)

I think I read it ended today.  IIRC they are supposed to have a ruling within 10 school days.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 4, 2014)

Ended Wednesday.  Five days for attorneys to submit closing briefs...then decision in 10 days.  No final closure (one way or the other) until appeal process is finished.


----------



## Big Foot (Dec 4, 2014)

read his statement - must be all lies - according to him he is a porn star in the sack


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> read his statement - must be all lies - according to him he is a porn star in the sack



I wonder if he shared his crabs with anyone?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I wonder if he shared his crabs with anyone?



He did indeed!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 4, 2014)

This whole thing is a joke and mockery of the justice system. Whether he is guilty or innocent this has not been handled the right way


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

they will twist this thing whatever way is needed for him to play in their final 2 games. if they loose to tech and are out before bama exposes them, expect a quicker resolution. watch and see.


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> they will twist this thing whatever way is needed for him to play in their final 2 games. if they loose to tech and are out before bama exposes them, expect a quicker resolution. watch and see.



Or, he could be innocent as the SA implied last year and he can continue to play without all the haters petty comments about something a cleat chaser lied about.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 4, 2014)

Heaven forbid any of you clowns or your sons ever get accused of something like this.  You obviously aren't very well informed about the legal environment all this is happening in.  When you have been absolved of criminal wrong doing...but face a multi-million dollar civil suit (innocent or guilty)...you have to protect yourself.  His attorney is doing just what he should be doing.  If FSU was 4-8 this year, none of you would give a flying flip how it was handled.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Ended Wednesday.  Five days for attorneys to submit closing briefs...then decision in 10 days.  No final closure (one way or the other) until appeal process is finished.



just as i expected. the 5 days for attorneys and the 10 days for a decision are all School days. The Florida State calendar states that the fall semester ends on Dec 12. The spring semester begins on Jan 7, 2015. The holiday period from Dec 12 to Jan 7 is a dead period and does not count as school days. Jan 16 2015 is the earliest we could hear anything. 4 days after supposed national title game. Pure hypocrisy on the part of fsu. i hope yall get torched by Ga Tech. Either way its coming soon.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Heaven forbid any of you clowns or your sons ever get accused of something like this.  You obviously aren't very well informed about the legal environment all this is happening in.  When you have been absolved of criminal wrong doing...but face a multi-million dollar civil suit (innocent or guilty)...you have to protect yourself.  His attorney is doing just what he should be doing.  If FSU was 4-8 this year, none of you would give a flying flip how it was handled.



this has been way overdue to get cleared up. if it was your  son and he was an average student going there on your dime, it would have been sorted out last year on way or the other. Even more so if an average student had all this other associated garbage on their resume.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 4, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Heaven forbid any of you clowns or your sons ever get accused of something like this.  You obviously aren't very well informed about the legal environment all this is happening in.  When you have been absolved of criminal wrong doing...but face a multi-million dollar civil suit (innocent or guilty)...you have to protect yourself.  His attorney is doing just what he should be doing.  If FSU was 4-8 this year, none of you would give a flying flip how it was handled.



Or a daughter.  Goes both ways.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Or a daughter.  Goes both ways.



how soon they run away when you expose their hypocrisy with true facts.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm sure nothing will happen to him......but you know what they say about karma!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> how soon they run away when you expose their hypocrisy with true facts.



Actually, the facts are in the reports that are available online with just a couple of clicks.

When one person has one story and the other person tells another story, I tend to see whose side the evidence backs up.  In this case, it is Winston.  Her story changed too many times for me.  Even worse, the three different excuses she came up with for her "loss of memory" each were proven medically false.

Just remember all of you who claim to "know" what really happened are just following the same logical path of those in Ferguson.  You already knew what happened before any facts came to light and no amount of evidence will ever change your minds.  

That's why I'm done with this subject.

Not mad or anything, just really tired of having the same conversation for a year.


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 4, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Actually, the facts are in the reports that are available online with just a couple of clicks.
> 
> When one person has one story and the other person tells another story, I tend to see whose side the evidence backs up.  In this case, it is Winston.  Her story changed too many times for me.  Even worse, the three different excuses she came up with for her "loss of memory" each were proven medically false.
> 
> ...



What he said.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 4, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Actually, the facts are in the reports that are available online with just a couple of clicks.
> 
> When one person has one story and the other person tells another story, I tend to see whose side the evidence backs up.  In this case, it is Winston.  Her story changed too many times for me.  Even worse, the three different excuses she came up with for her "loss of memory" each were proven medically false.
> 
> ...



It is a he said, she said story.  No other person outside of them two will ever know what really happened.  For anyone to act like they know the "facts" of the story other than the two of them is ludicrous.  I have not made my mind up on anything as far as who to believe.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

i dont pretend to know what happened and could care less about winston or this girl. But the timing on this is highly suspect and reeks of corruption. i bet you i can go and find an example of how a similar situation was handled at fsu in a more expeditious manner. wanna wear a bama avatar for the next two weeks when i expose it. care to take the bet. Any semenoles want in on this awesome deal?


----------



## alphachief (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> just as i expected. the 5 days for attorneys and the 10 days for a decision are all School days. The Florida State calendar states that the fall semester ends on Dec 12. The spring semester begins on Jan 7, 2015. The holiday period from Dec 12 to Jan 7 is a dead period and does not count as school days. Jan 16 2015 is the earliest we could hear anything. 4 days after supposed national title game. Pure hypocrisy on the part of fsu. i hope yall get torched by Ga Tech. Either way its coming soon.




Of course you don't take into account that these rules were established some time ago and have nothing to do football schedules...


----------



## alphachief (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> how soon they run away when you expose their hypocrisy with true facts.



Who's running away.  If it was my daughter, she would have fully coorperated with the police and her story would be precise and consistent.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Of course you don't take into account that these rules were established some time ago and have nothing to do football schedules...



Are you really kidding yourself? Nothing to do with football schedules?? Everything to do with Winston has revolved around football and him not missing any time. His attorney drug this out and got the blessing of the University to do so.


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Are you really kidding yourself? Nothing to do with football schedules?? Everything to do with Winston has revolved around football and him not missing any time. His attorney drug this out and got the blessing of the University to do so.



His attorney requested a 10 day delay in order to get Winston prepared for the hearing. This entire hearing has been set around the accuser's schedule, not FSU's football schedule.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> His attorney requested a 10 day delay in order to get Winston prepared for the hearing. This entire hearing has been set around the accuser's schedule, not FSU's football schedule.






So why were the hearings for the other two held a LONG time ago??

And Winston's is 2 years late?? You guys have some HUGE blinders on!



> was originally scheduled to begin Nov. 17 – as in, today – but last week was pushed back until Dec. 1.
> 
> According to Rachel Axon of USA Today, the hearing has been pushed back another 24 hours, to Dec. 2.
> 
> It’s all part of a stall game by Winston’s attorney David Cornwell to delay a verdict until his client is no longer a Seminole.


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> So why were the hearings for the other two held a LONG time ago??
> 
> And Winston's is 2 years late?? You guys have some HUGE blinders on!



You'll have to ask the cleat chaser. She'll probably lie to you though just like she lied to the police.

And the time frame you quoted, what "reputable" publication did that OPINION piece come from?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> You'll have to ask the cleat chaser. She'll probably lie to you though just like she lied to the police.



The only folks I see not being honest is you FSU fans.. Poor poor Jameis... He's such a good boy.


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> The only folks I see not being honest is you FSU fans.. Poor poor Jameis... He's such a good boy.



What have we not been truthful about?

Is it because we haven't kowtowed to all the FSU haters line of thinking?

Why don't y'all just go jump back on whatever bandwagon you're supposed to be on this week and we'll keep looking forward while FSU keeps winning games.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> while FSU keeps winning games.



AT ANY COST!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> AT ANY COST!



against an amazingly weak schedule.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> AT ANY COST!



with a reprobate as your qb


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> AT ANY COST!





Matthew6 said:


> against an amazingly weak schedule.





Matthew6 said:


> with a reprobate as your qb


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> while FSU keeps winning games.





Browning Slayer said:


> AT ANY COST!





Matthew6 said:


> against an amazingly weak schedule.





Matthew6 said:


> with a reprobate as your qb



Is that like a Hat Trick in hockey or something?


----------



## alphachief (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Are you really kidding yourself? Nothing to do with football schedules?? Everything to do with Winston has revolved around football and him not missing any time. His attorney drug this out and got the blessing of the University to do so.



The rules of the hearing format have been in place for some time and have nothing to do with football.


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 4, 2014)

elfiii said:


> is that like a hate trick in hockey or something?



ftfy


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

alphachief said:


> The rules of the hearing format have been in place for some time and have nothing to do with football.



oh please explain why it took sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 4, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Heaven forbid any of you clowns or your sons ever get accused of something like this.  You obviously aren't very well informed about the legal environment all this is happening in.  When you have been absolved of criminal wrong doing...but face a multi-million dollar civil suit (innocent or guilty)...you have to protect yourself.  His attorney is doing just what he should be doing.  If FSU was 4-8 this year, none of you would give a flying flip how it was handled.



Heaven forbid you ever have a daughter who makes a claim like this and it is handled the way this has been handled and the accused continues to act inappropriately without any real repercussions. I don't want to hear that he has been all over the news, ESPN and GON. I would hope that if this was your daughter, you would want it all over CNN, Fox and every news outlet that exist. He is a scumbag and if this thing would have been investigated correctly, there is a strong possibility he would be off the team and possibly in jail. Just out of curiosity, do any of you think that if something does come out of this that is damaging, the NFL would look at him favorably with the new conduct rules that are in place? You have one player being punished for disciplining his son no differently than many of us were disciplined in the day and then you have JW who has been accused of Rape. It appears that there was not enough discipline during JW's upbringing and there is certainly not much now.


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> oh please explain why it took sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long.



Because they scheduled it around the accuser. She no longer attends FSU and has since moved away.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> ftfy



I liked it my way better.


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 4, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Heaven forbid you ever have a daughter who makes a claim like this and it is handled the way this has been handled and the accused continues to act inappropriately without any real repercussions. I don't want to hear that he has been all over the news, ESPN and GON. I would hope that if this was your daughter, you would want it all over CNN, Fox and every news outlet that exist. He is a scumbag and if this thing would have been investigated correctly, there is a strong possibility he would be off the team and possibly in jail. Just out of curiosity, do any of you think that if something does come out of this that is damaging, the NFL would look at him favorably with the new conduct rules that are in place? You have one player being punished for disciplining his son no differently than many of us were disciplined in the day and then you have JW who has been accused of Rape. It appears that there was not enough discipline during JW's upbringing and there is certainly not much now.



My daughter, your daughter, his daughter, their daughter. Doesn't matter, the girl LIED. Read the SA reports and you all would know that.

Quit resulting to liberal shame tactics and educate yourselves.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> Because they scheduled it around the accuser. She no longer attends FSU and has since moved away.



try again


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> try again



Already stated in a earlier post I'm not gonna conform to the "Hate Mantra" toward FSU. You don't like my answer, that's your problem.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> Because they scheduled it around the accuser. She no longer attends FSU and has since moved away.







Matthew6 said:


> oh please explain why it took sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long.



2 years tooooooooooo looooooooooooonnnnngggg...

They can't explain it. Winston's attorney played it out this long so his boy wouldn't face any hardship and could get into the NFL.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> Already stated in a earlier post I'm not gonna conform to the "Hate Mantra" toward FSU. You don't like my answer, that's your problem.



It's not a matter of liking your answer.. You answer is not the truth!


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's not a matter of liking your answer.. You answer is not the truth!



Then what is the "truth" according to the haters?

Enlighten us, please.


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> are out before bama exposes them,



Exposes them?  Expose them for what? 

Arent you a Bammer fan?    You mean expose them like WDE exposed you all last year?     By the way, FSU went on to beat WDE in case you bumped your head and forgot.  Im sure you will tell us now how that would have never happened had it been your precious Roll Tide. 

Or Ole Miss exposed yall this year?

"Exposes them" LOL! That has to be one of the most IDIOTIC things ever posted in this forum and that says a whole lot.

IF FSU DOES get past GT and DOES play Roll Tide and loses, it wont be exposing anything other than two great teams playing each other and the better team won.    IF FSU DOES get past GT and wins against Roll Tide, you whiners around here are gonna have more crow to eat but we all know yall will just make up excuses 

Dont be so quick on the trigger though genius.  Dont y'all still have to get past Mizzou to get any shot at playing FSU or a National Championship?  Best of luck with that.   Meanwhile, keep on chugging that FSU Haterade.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 4, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> My daughter, your daughter, his daughter, their daughter. Doesn't matter, the girl LIED. Read the SA reports and you all would know that.
> 
> Quit resulting to liberal shame tactics and educate yourselves.



Sounds like you need to educate yourself. Do you mean "resorting"? So the girl lied and there is no way that Saint JW lied?  You are a piece of work.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

fairhope said:


> [/COLOR]
> Sounds like you need to educate yourself. Do you mean "resorting"? So the girl lied and there is no way that Saint JW lied?  You are a piece of work.



It's actually called denial.. One of the 1st steps of change..


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 4, 2014)

fairhope said:


> [/COLOR]
> Sounds like you need to educate yourself. Do you mean "resorting"? So the girl lied and there is no way that Saint JW lied?  You are a piece of work.



Thanks grammar police. It would be in your best interest to read the SA report before spewing off more misinformation.

Would you like me to find a link for you or are you just gonna to continue to cover your eyes an ears and refute the actual truth because it doesn't fit your SEC liberal agenda?


----------



## alphachief (Dec 4, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Heaven forbid you ever have a daughter who makes a claim like this and it is handled the way this has been handled and the accused continues to act inappropriately without any real repercussions. I don't want to hear that he has been all over the news, ESPN and GON. I would hope that if this was your daughter, you would want it all over CNN, Fox and every news outlet that exist. He is a scumbag and if this thing would have been investigated correctly, there is a strong possibility he would be off the team and possibly in jail. Just out of curiosity, do any of you think that if something does come out of this that is damaging, the NFL would look at him favorably with the new conduct rules that are in place? You have one player being punished for disciplining his son no differently than many of us were disciplined in the day and then you have JW who has been accused of Rape. It appears that there was not enough discipline during JW's upbringing and there is certainly not much now.



Your post completely ignores the fact that the way this whole thing has transpired is VERY much to do with how the accuser handled herself.  I have a son and a daughter so I absolutely see both sides of it.  For one thing, I know my daughter is honest and truthful.  If it happened to her...you'd be reading about my legal issues...not the person that did it (because I'd know he did it if she said he did).


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's actually called denial.. One of the 1st steps of change..



LOL at a Georgia fan talking about denial. Oh the irony.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> LOL at a Georgia fan talking about denial. Oh the irony.



I'm a Tech fan... See the Avatar...


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm a Tech fan...



At least until Saturday night anyway.   Just like the rest of the Mutt fans here.  Pull for an ACC team that yall were supposed to kill according to y'all but yet embarrassed y'all in OT just over hate for a team that you all don't even play. 

Makes sense to me.   Don't break your leg jumping off the Ramblin Wreck Saturday night.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> At least until Saturday night anyway.   Just like the rest of the Mutt fans here.  Pull for an ACC team that yall were supposed to kill according to y'all but yet embarrassed y'all in OT just over hate for a team that you all don't even play.
> 
> Makes sense to me.   Don't break your leg jumping off the Ramblin Wreck Saturday night.



And see, that's where you are wrong! I root for Tech in EVERY game except 1..

It's better to root for an in-state team than to jump on a wagon cause a team is winning...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

you wanna do a little compare/contrast with the other title 9 cases at fsu in the past 3 years. yep, 29 of them. ranging from sexual harrassment to sexual assault. These involved regular students. 18 convictions in these 29 cases. all handled within weeks to just a few months from the time of complaint. Most of these led to expulsions and/or lengthy probation. guess we dont need our heisman contender at the time on expusion or unavailable this season. hes so much more important than the average students. When the feds are done with this, people will go to jail. Watch and see.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> you wanna do a little compare/contrast with the other title 9 cases at fsu in the past 3 years. yep, 29 of them. ranging from sexual harrassment to sexual assault. These involved regular students. 18 convictions in these 29 cases. all handled within weeks to just a few months from the time of complaint. Most of these led to expulsions and/or lengthy probation. guess we dont need our heisman contender at the time on expusion or unavailable this season. hes so much more important than the average students. When the feds are done with this, people will go to jail. Watch and see.



Come on man... You can't mix facts in.. It'll throw everything out the window.. 

We're just haters....


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> you wanna do a little compare/contrast with the other title 9 cases at fsu in the past 3 years. yep, 29 of them. ranging from sexual harrassment to sexual assault. These involved regular students. 18 convictions in these 29 cases. all handled within weeks to just a few months from the time of complaint. Most of these led to expulsions and/or lengthy probation. guess we dont need our heisman contender at the time on expusion or unavailable this season. hes so much more important than the average students. When the feds are done with this, people will go to jail. Watch and see.



So you really cant tell me how Bama would be exposing FSU, if Bama won, for anything other than two great teams playing each other and the better team winning.

Duly noted.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> So you really cant tell me how Bama would be exposing FSU, if Bama won, for anything other than two great teams playing each other and the better team winning.
> 
> Duly noted.



So what does that have to do with the Quote Matthew6 posted? You added it to your post and went somewhere else..
It had nothing to do with Bama exposing anything.. It stated FACTS about how the University handles their business.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

fsu is filthy stanky nassy dirty. It will be amazing what the feds have in store for you guys. when they are done the ncaa will vacate your bcs title. they will have no choice to but to drop the hammer. its coming. karma. gonna  hit you like a concrete mixer. we will have fun with this during the summer. please stop by then.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 4, 2014)

An open letter to the Florida State University community: 

In the face of misinformation in the media during the past 10 months, Florida State University has maintained a deliberate silence about how we have handled the sexual assault allegation made against a prominent athlete. The University has remained silent for one reason: To protect our students, who are after all our highest priority.

But as we expect other stories to appear, it is abundantly clear that the continual drumbeat of misinformation about the University's actions causes harm to our students, faculty, alumni, supporters and the FSU community as a whole. Because of this, and within the constraints of state and federal privacy laws, we want to share with you more detail to set the record straight.

Below is a general timeline of how the University became aware of the allegation and how it responded. As you read through the following, we ask that you keep in mind that these events unfolded at a time when FSU, like all American colleges and universities, was adjusting to new guidance from the federal government on preventing student sexual misconduct under Title IX.

· Immediately after being alerted to a possible sexual assault of a student, the FSU Police Department ("FSUPD") responded and determined the alleged incident occurred off campus.

· FSUPD notified the Tallahassee Police Department, which assumed jurisdiction. At this point, the suspect was unidentified.

· The FSUPD also alerted the university's Victim Advocate Program, which dispatched an advocate to meet the complainant and her family at the Tallahassee Memorial Hospital emergency room.

· The Victim Advocate Program serves as the first point of contact on campus for victims of sexual assault. Its advocates are bound by client confidentiality protection under Florida law and they work behind the scenes. They routinely inform victims how to pursue criminal and student conduct proceedings; offer emotional support and validation; give referrals to other resources; and assist with logistical help, such as contacting professors and rescheduling exams. FSU has used this confidential "victim-centered" approach, now being recommended by the White House and Congressional leaders, for nearly 20 years.

· The first time anyone at FSU outside the campus police and Victim Advocate Program learned about the alleged sexual assault was in January 2013, when a Tallahassee PD detective called the athlete on his cellphone. The athlete immediately notified the Athletics Department, where officials referred him and his family to a Tallahassee attorney.

· Shortly thereafter, the attorney informed the Athletics Department that TPD was no longer pursuing the case.

· The Athletics Department also considered accounts by the athlete and two other FSU student athletes who were present at the encounter. All three independently described it as consensual. Based on that and the TPD's decision, the Athletics Department did not file a report with the University's Title IX administrator or the Office of Student Rights and Responsibilities.

· Although victim advocates continued to provide services and to have confidential interactions with the complainant for months, they were duty-bound not to share any of the information with FSU Title IX officials. Those officials knew nothing about the matter until November 2013, when TPD notified the University it had received media inquiries and was referring the suspended case to the State Attorney's Office for review.

· The University immediately took steps to protect the complainant's privacy and safety. The University advised the complainant about impending news stories. FSUPD provided additional security detail for her sorority. The Registrar put her publicly available contact information on "lock down." And the FSU General Counsel persuaded the student newspaper on deadline not to publish the name of the complainant.

· The University conducted a Title IX investigation. FSU once again reached out to the complainant to ascertain her wishes but was told by her local attorney to cease all contact with her client. The University reviewed voluminous documents released by the State Attorney's Office in mid-December 2013 after the State Attorney announced that he would not bring criminal charges against the athlete. These documents included sworn affidavits, investigative reports, detailed text messaging records, recorded interviews, forensic lab reports, and toxicology and DNA results.

· As reported in the media, FSU's Title IX Office also met with the athlete on January 23, 2014, even in the absence of a complaint, but he declined to make a statement at that time.

· On February 10, 2014, with neither party offering additional information to the investigative public record, FSU found that there was insufficient evidence to support a finding in the Title IX investigation at this time. Importantly, the ruling expressly left the door open for reconsideration if further information was brought forth.

· Also in February 2014, the complainant's attorneys asked the University to preserve documents under a litigation hold, indicating FSU would be facing a civil lawsuit by the complainant.

· In April 2014, as disclosed by the complainant's attorney and widely reported in the media, the U.S. Dept. of Education Office of Civil Rights initiated a Title IX investigation of the University's handling of the case as well as all of its Title IX processes.

· In May 2014, FSU brought student conduct charges for invasion of privacy against the two athletes who witnessed the sexual encounter. At the University's invitation, the complainant appeared at the May 20 hearing and testified about the incident. During the complainant's visit, FSU reiterated its willingness to take her statement about the athlete she alleged
 had assaulted her. 

· As disclosed by the complainant's attorney and widely reported in the media, on Aug. 6, 2014--after multiple requests by FSU over the previous 20 months--the attorney agreed to make the complainant available for an interview. Based on her statement, the University reopened a confidential Title IX investigation and, once again, sought a statement from the
 athlete. 

· In a letter to the University that was widely publicized by the media, the athlete's attorney informed FSU his client would cooperate with the investigation but raised doubts as to whether the University could guarantee his right to due process. The attorney argued that the University had been compromised by an "untenable conflict of interest," in which it had to find the
 athlete responsible or else face a civil lawsuit, sanctions from the federal government and public and media criticism.

· As we approach a final resolution of the complaint, we remain committed to investigating this matter in accordance with our Title IX obligations and will proceed in a manner that preserves the rights of both parties despite the difficult circumstances.
 ----- 

The University takes sexual assault very seriously. The University is also cooperating fully with the U.S. Dept. of Education investigation into this matter. Indeed, it was the University that informed the DOE nearly six months ago about the Athletics Department knowledge of the case.

Meanwhile, as a result of our own review, we have begun enhancing our training and examining our policies while putting into place concrete changes. These changes are aimed at reducing sexual assault and sexual violence, as well as strengthening our response to sexual assault complaints under Title IX. More information on our programs and services can be found at https://smr.fsu.edu/.

We did not want you to confuse our silence with idleness, a lack of caring or, as some have alleged, an institutional conspiracy to protect a star athlete. We hope what we've shared with you establishes otherwise.


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what does that have to do with the Quote Matthew6 posted? You added it to your post and went somewhere else..
> It had nothing to do with Bama exposing anything.. It stated Matthew6's OPINION about how the University handles their business.



Can't bring up a case quickly if the complainant only wants to cooperate on her time.



alphachief said:


> · As disclosed by the complainant's attorney and widely reported in the media, on Aug. 6, 2014--after multiple requests by FSU over the previous 20 months--the attorney agreed to make the complainant available for an interview. Based on her statement, the University reopened a confidential Title IX investigation and, once again, sought a statement from the
> athlete.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

The only version that matters is what the feds dig up. Thanks for playing along. hope theyre paying you full propaganda minister pay with benefits. yall are going  down hard.


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I'm wrong and I'm not going to admit it. I'm scared of Bama losing to FSU so I'm going to fabricate stories on a internet message board and try to get their fan base to turn against them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> The only version that matters is what the feds dig up. Thanks for playing along. hope theyre paying you full propaganda minister pay with benefits. yall are going  down hard.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> Can't bring up a case quickly if the TPD only wants to cooperate on their time.



Fixed it for ya..


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> The only version that matters is what the feds dig up. Thanks for playing along. hope theyre paying you full propaganda minister pay with benefits. yall are going  down hard.



Progression of the haters wishes:

#TPD is gonna lock Winston up - Wrong.

#Willie Meggs is gonna try him and fry him - Case closed.

#He'll get expelled during the CoCH - Doesn't look likely.

Now they're hoping the feds get in it and do something. lol

Is there no limit to the hate? Y'all would be so much happier if you just let it go and let the cards fall on the field. That's what being a fan of college football is about.

It's not about turning a sports board into a sub-forum of TMZ.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> It's not about turning a sports board into a sub-forum of TMZ.



Then maybe your QB should stay out of TMZ's headlines...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Then maybe your QB should stay out of TMZ's headlines...



and bedrooms with 2 other guys and a girl.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> and bedrooms with 2 other guys and a girl.



Or out of Burger Kings.. Publix supermarkets just to name a couple...


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what does that have to do with the Quote Matthew6 posted? You added it to your post and went somewhere else..
> It had nothing to do with Bama exposing anything.. It stated FACTS about how the University handles their business.



Are you REALLY that dense?    Matthew6 made a statement IN THIS THREAD (post #8) that said if they "loose" to Tech and are out "before Bama exposes them."  I simply asked exposed them as what to which has still not been answered.    What he said has EVERYTHING to do with Bama exposing them.  Reading comprehension wasn't your strong suit was it? 



Matthew6 said:


> they will twist this thing whatever way is needed for him to play in their final 2 games. if they loose to tech *and are out before bama exposes them*, expect a quicker resolution. watch and see.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And see, that's where you are wrong! I root for Tech in EVERY game except 1..
> 
> It's better to root for an in-state team than to jump on a wagon cause a team is winning...



X2 it is Ga. Tech


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> and bedrooms with 2 other guys and a girl.



Says a lot about JW's character.



It also speaks volumes for what type of girl was in that room.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Are you REALLY that dense?    Matthew6 made a statement IN THIS THREAD (post #8) that said if they "loose" to Tech and are out "before Bama exposes them."  I simply asked exposed them as what to which has still not been answered.    What he said has EVERYTHING to do with Bama exposing them.  Reading comprehension wasn't your strong suit was it?



I'm sorry... 

So what you are trying to say is you "Quoted" him for post #54 and replied to the post. When you were actually commenting on post#8.. Maybe you should have quoted post #8 and not #54.. It would have made a whole lot more sense with your off topic posts.

So I'm the "Dense" one for getting it right??? Oh wait.. We are talking about irregular minded FSU fans where wrong is right when it comes to Winston..  

Funny how you talk about reading comprehension.. You just blew that out of the water... Try reading post #56 by you and maybe the light bulb will come on.. 

I understand your confusion...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Says a lot about JW's character.
> 
> 
> 
> It also speaks volumes for what type of girl was in that room.



Sure does.. Hard to fight back against 3 guys..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Says a lot about JW's character.
> 
> 
> 
> It also speaks volumes for what type of girl was in that room.



yep. and all the fsu fans suffering from CRIS. (Cranial Rectal Inversion Syndrome). :smash


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 4, 2014)

What this thread has exposed is the idiots of the GON forum. Roll Tribe!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> What this thread has exposed is the idiots of the GON forum. Roll Tribe!



I was wandering when you would chime in..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> What this thread has exposed is the idiots of the GON forum. Roll Tribe!



And youre the president of the club.   bet yall wish ODR was here spewing his garbage bout now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> bet yall wish ODR was here spewing his garbage bout now.



Yep! It would keep us occupied..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

yep. we back injun huntin now. Da tribe better duck and cover.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. we back injun huntin now. Da tribe better duck and cover.



Not much of a hunt.. They throw spears and we shoot bullets..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was wandering when you would chime in..



yep. truly amazing commentary on his part.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

ooops. one little ,2,too,to, tu, lil 3 lil injuns just showed up again.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sure does.. Hard to fight back against 3 guys..



You're right....Now if she had actually fought back you would have a case.


I'm done y'all have at it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> ooops. one little ,2,too,to, tu, lil 3 lil injuns just showed up again.


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe you should have quoted post #8 and not #54...



I did that first.  Maybe you should go back and read the whole thread again.  He never answered so I said that in post #54.   Still, no answer.   Not sure what you are failing to comprehend here.

Forgive me for trying to keep the sports forum on actual sports related discussions instead of six grader girlish gossip about something not related to college football at all.

Good day


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Forgive me for trying to keep the sports forum on actual sports related discussions instead of six grader girlish gossip about something not related to college football at all.
> 
> Good day



So, allowing your QB to continue playing football through coverups isn't related to college football?? If he is found guilty would it affect your team?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> I did that first.  Maybe you should go back and read the whole thread again.  He never answered so I said that in post #54.   Still, no answer.   Not sure what you are failing to comprehend here.
> 
> Forgive me for trying to keep the sports forum on actual sports related discussions instead of six grader girlish gossip about something not related to college football at all.
> 
> Good day


so a dirty corrupt heisman trophy winner playing on a possible college football play off team that had usurped justice and federal title 9 statutes is not sports related.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> so a dirty corrupt heisman trophy winner playing on a possible college football play off team that had usurped justice and federal title 9 statutes is not sports related.



Apparently not in the eyes of Jimbo Fisher or FSU fans.. 

Nothing to see here...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Apparently not in the eyes of Jimbo Fisher or FSU fans..
> 
> Nothing to see here...



looks like the tribe departed.


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2014)

Was any alcohol/drugs involved?  

  Were the teammates asked about deleting their cell phone videos? Could that data be recovered if it was court ordered?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2014)

Guilty!


----------



## alphachief (Dec 4, 2014)

I guess it will just be the Nole and Tide fans on here after Saturday night after we burst poor GT's little bubble.  And who will you dog fans bandwagon with then?  Bama I guess...riding your conference's superior team coattails again!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 4, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> Thanks grammar police. It would be in your best interest to read the SA report before spewing off more misinformation.
> 
> Would you like me to find a link for you or are you just gonna to continue to cover your eyes an ears and refute the actual truth because it doesn't fit your SEC liberal agenda?



No grammar police here.  I just found it ironic that you can tell someone to educate themselves in such an uneducated way. As far as the "SEC liberal agenda"? Nothing liberal about the SEC. You may want to educate yourself on what liberal means. Hint, take off the garnet and gold glasses and look in the mirror.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2014)

alphachief said:


> I guess it will just be the Nole and Tide fans on here after Saturday night after we burst poor GT's little bubble.  And who will you dog fans bandwagon with then?  Bama I guess...riding your conference's superior team coattails again!



it will be epic in here if you loose. will the tribe show up if tech wins, or will they pull an Auburn on us......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> it will be epic in here if you loose. will the tribe show up if tech wins, or will they pull an Auburn on us......



Same ol tribe (for the most part)has been here for quite a while. I can remember being here during those terrible times just a few short years ago.   One of the highlights of those dark times was when we whooped up on a little school from Alabama. Remember that?


----------



## maker4life (Dec 4, 2014)

Flash said:


> Was any alcohol/drugs involved?
> 
> Were the teammates asked about deleting their cell phone videos? Could that data be recovered if it was court ordered?



She claimed she was drunk or drugged but tox report said no. All phone records were obtained and are in case files.


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2014)

maker4life said:


> She claimed she was drunk or drugged but tox report said no. All phone records were obtained and are in case files.



  Wonder if the tox show most everything that's out there??  I wouldn't think that'd include deleted video(s) (if there was such a thing)


----------



## mike1225 (Dec 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> it will be epic in here if you loose. will the tribe show up if tech wins, or will they pull an Auburn on us......



We still around. Y'all are having so much fun arguing we just don't  want to intrude.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 5, 2014)

What the heck is a Crimson Tide anyway and what does that have to do with an elephant? Furthermore can you guys even point out Tuscaloosa on a map in under a minute? 

Let's talk about your dope boy tight end selling weed out of his dorm room, I'm tired of talking about Jameis. You fellas probably don't have as much to say about it though. I wonder if "the Feds" will shut Bama down for such a cover up?

It does make sense for you to pray to the football gods that "the Feds" shut down FSU though, deep down that matchup ain't what you really want. It'll be epic of GT beats FSU alright, tears of joy will stream down your faces as you realize you've dodged that bullet once again. We wanted Bama last year but in typical Bama fashion, when it was time to put up or shut up vs a true quality opponent....Bama folded. Please just take care of Mizzou this week and we'll see where the chips fall.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2014)

Guilty


Fswho


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 5, 2014)

I'll just leave this right here.

http://espn.go.com/pdf/2013/1206/winston-inv1.pdf

Only bruising/redness they found on the accuser was on the tops of her feet and her knees. No bruising on her arms or any signs of blunt trauma to her head.

You'll notice that the accuser's friend, Monique, interview contradicts the accuser's and is similar to Casher's and Darby's description of the night at Potbelly's. 

You'll also notice how the accuser attempted to get said friend to lie about sharing clothes to explain the other DNA found on the accuser's pants she wore that night.

It's all in there. Text messages, statements, accuser unwillingness to proceed in the beginning of the TPD investigation. Facts that you all have been screaming for.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2014)

alphachief said:


> I guess it will just be the Nole and Tide fans on here after Saturday night after we burst poor GT's little bubble.  And who will you dog fans bandwagon with then?  Bama I guess...riding your conference's superior team coattails again!




I have had extensive first aid training and I need to warn you that the position of your head makes it very likely that you will inhale excessive and possibly toxic amounts of methane.  I suggest you change the position of your head immediately.  This change would help you as a fan of FSU as well!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> I'll just leave this right here.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/pdf/2013/1206/winston-inv1.pdf
> 
> ...



Did she ask for crabs to keep quiet?


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 5, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Did she ask for crabs to keep quiet?



Yep. $7,000,000 worth.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 5, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was wandering when you would chime in..



*Wondering

Although I'm sure you do wander a lot as well


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 5, 2014)

> Only bruising/redness they found on the accuser was on . . .   her knees.



I'm not saying a word,


----------

